

Lumi – A new way to find things that interest you - emilepetrone
https://lumi.do/

======
tejaswiy
It's an interesting idea, but you've pushed the privacy vs convenience line
too far for me. No way I'm going to give a 3rd party app access to my browser
history.

------
tehwebguy
You will get much better feedback if you can show it off without requiring
registration.

------
panzerboy
Would be nice to have a tour to give your potential users an idea about what
it actually is before requiring a signup.

------
zalew
"[sign up with twitter] or sign up with email". I choose twitter, authorize,
then it drops me to creating an account with email.

------
seiferteric
Nice, I created an account with my email, then it asks me to install a browser
plugin, which I don't want to do at this time. It says it "works best when you
add the extension to your browser" but gives me no option to skip. I don't
feel comfortable installing a plugin without getting to know the service a bit
better, so I guess I will pass for now.

------
mike_ivanov
FYI: after creating an account they will ask you to install a browser plugin -
that's how it works.

~~~
bockris
and that's why I abandoned it immediately.

------
phusion
It is a bit much to upload your browsing history and install a plugin. I just
went through all of that and gave the service a try. So far I've found at
least a handful of articles that I enjoyed reading that I may not have found
otherwise.

I suppose it's worth it if they're not doing anything nasty with my data. I'd
like to think that the Last.fm guy isn't up to any dirty tricks with Lumi...
if you're skeptical about privacy concerns, this may not be for you, but I'm
enjoying it so far. Also, I'm a former web news editor and still have a
serious jones for news, so this was a perfect fit for me.

------
pashabitz
Lame. Asks for twitter account AND to install a chrome extension? And it
doesn't let you continue unless you do that? And it has some 1990s style
polling mechanism /install?retry=1 ?? Beh.

------
bharath_mohan
When you are on the browser, you can do a lot more with that context. Try
[http://pugmarks.me](http://pugmarks.me) \- done by ex-Google News engineers.

It gives you related news when you visit a LinkedIn profile, related articles
for anything - works especially well for long shelf life content. Next, your
New Tab is converted into a mirror of your recent interests, where experts on
the topic you are reading are shown.

------
DiabloD3
That looked interesting, but I don't have a Twitter account. Oh well, another
service that doesn't serve most of the Internet. =/

~~~
russx2
You can signup with an email address too.

------
TruthSHIFT
I decided to try it out. That Mac OS installation video is wonderfully clever.

I was weary of giving Lumi access to my browsing history, but then I
remembered how many companies already have access to it.

It's still not done processing my browsing history, so I have no idea if it
works.

~~~
hnriot
I think you mean wary, not weary (unless you're fatigued from giving access to
your browsing history)

------
wallacrw
Really slick design. I'm guessing most regular folks won't think that hard
about sharing their browsing history; if you expect privacy on the internet,
you're being silly. And if you put a big juicy button on a pretty page, most
folks will click it.

------
emilepetrone
A friend just launched Lumi, "A new and easy way to find things that interest
you", and thought it would be nice to send some HN traffic/ feedback. Any and
all ideas welcome!

~~~
minimaxir
It should be noted that said friend is a founder of Last.fm.

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/11/last-fm-founders-throw-
the-...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/11/last-fm-founders-throw-the-lights-
on-lumi-a-site-that-uses-your-browsing-history-to-recommend-new-content/)

~~~
anonymoushn
If it's anything like Last.fm, it should be really good at recommending super
popular sites that the user already knows about and does not use.

------
deft0nes
uploading your browser history.. Fuck

------
Ashuu
This is not fair!! You must ask for permission if I want to share my browsing
history or not! WTF!

